# OPI Germany Collection Fall 2012



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2012)

This the the OPI Germany Collection for Fall 2012. I really love some of these, especially My Very First Knockwurst, Schnapps out of it! and Unfor-greta-bly Blue. So are you interested in any of these?





Here are a few swatches:





Source, used with permission

Berlin There Done That





Source, used with permission

Danke Shiny-Redt





Source, used with permission

Deutsch You Want Me Baby





Source, used with permission

Don't Pretzel My Buttons





Source, used with permission

Don't Talk Bach To Me





Source, used with permission

Every Month is Oktoberfest





Source, used with permission

German-icure by OPI





Source, used with permission

My Very First Knockwurst





Source, used with permission

Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok Fine!





Source, used with permission

Schnapps Out of It!





Source, used with permission

Suzi and the 7 Dusseldorfs





Source, used with permission

Unfor-greta-bly Blue

Available now in stores and online here


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

Ooohhhh... I must have these ones along with her nails! LOL



 

 

 



Don't Pretzel My Buttons, German-icure by OPI, Suzi and the 7 Dusseldorfs, Unfor-greta-bly Blue


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't seen these in retailers around me...I looked lol..but I'll find them eventually..There are some nice shades and how cute are the names?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *NEED*!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooohhhh... I must have these ones along with her nails! LOL
> 
> ...


 So I ended up buying today Geman-icure by OPI but decided against the other three. In person the colors didn't wow me as I thought it would.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I ended up buying today Geman-icure by OPI but decided against the other three. In person the colors didn't wow me as I thought it would.


 May I ask where did you buy them? I really don't know which stores have a good OPI selection


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

OPI Germany is available at ULTA if you're looking for it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 19, 2012)

nuuu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have an ulta near me and I don't like buying it online, cuz I end up spending so much D: oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kekeka (Nov 26, 2012)

I love the OPI Germany collection and also James Bond 007 collection, usually i buy online and I got most of my polishes from here

http://herstyle-shop.com

I like their customer service and sometime they have pretty good deal too.


----------

